# New York Times article on European Delivery



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

In tomorrow's (Sunday, Oct 3) Automobile Section of the New York Times, there's an article about European Delivery. The reporter picked up a 128i and was quite favorably impressed with the whole process, including Bernhard's introduction to the car via the simulator. The article also talks about the other auto manufactures which offer ED's, and provides a chart with comparative data (discounts, number of drop-off points, typical redelivery time, etc.)


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks, I will have to check that out.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/automobiles/03EURO.html?_r=2&ref=automobiles

Here is the link


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

The article is a little lame, if I may say so. The Times could have done better picking up one of the board regulars who have many more ED's under their belt.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jatbeni said:


> The article is a little lame, if I may say so. The Times could have done better picking up one of the board regulars who have many more ED's under their belt.


I have to take the opposite point of view. I thought it was a decent enough article - plus it was someone who (apparently) had never done European Delivery before so it was a first timer's perspective.

It was accurate and the narrative and timeline were good.

The lack of photos, however, is disappointing. Clearly the writer did not comply with the 12-hour rule.

Not for the sake of direct comparison, here is a link to my most recent E.D. article (I wrote my first E.D. article in 2005) - European Diesel Delivery Programs


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

He didn't mention skipping the second payment with a lease or the first payment is due 60 days out with a finance. Instead he said "one or two loan payments even before it gets to the States."


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

BMW Power said:


> He didn't mention skipping the second payment with a lease or the first payment is due 60 days out with a finance. Instead he said "one or two loan payments even before it gets to the States."


Why do you always get someone on the forum that has to nitpick?:dunno:


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Forgetting the car itself, and looking only at the comparison table which accompanies the article, it would appear that BMW does not have the best ED program.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

HWF said:


> Forgetting the car itself, and looking only at the comparison table which accompanies the article, it would appear that BMW does not have the best ED program.


The chart is missing some details.

For example, it doesn't mention that Audi requires a deposit of the MWSt. - and that is a big factor.

It also indicates different delivery times for different marques which really doesn't make that much sense since Harms sends most of the cars over. The writer is using the manufacturer's data and BMW tends to be conservative on that front.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

HWF said:


> Forgetting the car itself, and looking only at the comparison table which accompanies the article, it would appear that BMW does not have the best ED program.


There are differences, as I have stated in the past if you are concerned with the amenities then the MB program is superior. If the car is the critical issue then you have to go with whatever your particular manufacturer provides. Having done both MB and BMW the decision was always vehicle specific. "The women in our house should drive MB's and the men should drive BMW's" to quote my daughter, thus it is so.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> The chart is missing some details.
> 
> For example, it doesn't mention that Audi requires a deposit of the MWSt. - and that is a big factor.


Audi required a 19% of purchase price as of VAT deposit. Some dealer just hold a check, but mostly will cashed immediately. After drop off - your dealer will reimburse your money back.
For $45K car - this is $8,550 amount that you must have on your checking account.
One of the latest Audi ED customer reported that his car was at drop off location for 5 (FIVE!!!!) week before pick up by truck and take to the port.
Audi 15 day insurance is a really 14. The explain, that 1 day need to register car to German DMV.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

vern said:


> Why do you always get someone on the forum that has to nitpick?:dunno:


That's a several hundred dollar nit.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

The writer forgets to mention BMW's double-dip perk by allowing ED clients to do re-delivery via PCD @ Greenville, SC.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> The writer forgets to mention BMW's double-dip perk by allowing ED clients to do re-delivery via PCD @ Greenville, SC.


That should have been in the chart - but not really in the article since the article covered the writer's own expience.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

True to form Porsche is the most expensive European Delivery.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JSpira said:


> I have to take the opposite point of view. I thought it was a decent enough article - plus it was someone who (apparently) had never done European Delivery before so it was a first timer's perspective.
> 
> It was accurate and the narrative and timeline were good.


I agree. It's "lame" only to the folks here who have done ED in many cases multiple times. But to someone who has never heard of ED it was a pretty good introduction.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Well - it is the New York Times, and I expect more from an article in the Times. Or I have become spoiled reading too much of Dan Neil's writing in the WSJ , or for that matter the boys on Top Gear (particularly Jeremy and James). 

While this is factually correct, I find some parts detract from the overall narrative of the European Delivery experience (example, all the talk about picking the color - black vs. white vs. red). Would that space not have been used better in getting the readers excited about actually driving the bloody car in Germany, and how that compares with driving in the U.S. And is a free key chain really the high point of your visit to the BMW Welt?? Not to speak of all the space devoted to the 15 Euro voucher... C'mon!!

So - very fact rich for sure, but did not want to make me pack my bags and head over. And some pictures of the said BMW on an Alpine pass would have been far more effective in perking customer interest. 

Anyway, this is just my opinion. And while I am stating this, the article I read on Edmunds Insideline some years back did a much better job (outside of this board of course).


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jatbeni said:


> ...
> 
> While this is factually correct, I find some parts detract from the overall narrative of the European Delivery experience (example, all the talk about picking the color - black vs. white vs. *red*). ...


I thought the part about the color, especially the last paragraph, was the key to the entire plot. :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jatbeni said:


> Well - it is the New York Times, and I expect more from an article in the Times. Or I have become spoiled reading too much of Dan Neil's writing in the WSJ , or for that matter the boys on Top Gear (particularly Jeremy and James).


Dan is great and the WSJ is lucky to have him, but I would never expect a report from Top Gear to be factually correct on something like E.D.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't look much at any of the other ED otions other than Audi. The big difference between Audi and BMW was the way the structured ED pricing. Audi gave a flat 6% off MSRP. I could negotiate that same deal with my local dealer. So, effectively there was no ED discount. With BMW I got a much better price than I could have with a standard purchase of a BMW.

In the end it's getting the right car that matters. But from what I could see, BMW's offer for ED was a few thousand dollars better than Audi's.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

craigrow said:


> I didn't look much at any of the other ED otions other than Audi. The big difference between Audi and BMW was the way the structured ED pricing. *Audi gave a flat 6% off MSRP*. I could negotiate that same deal with my local dealer. So, effectively there was no ED discount. With BMW I got a much better price than I could have with a standard purchase of a BMW.
> 
> In the end it's getting the right car that matters. But from what I could see, BMW's offer for ED was a few thousand dollars better than Audi's.


You don't do your home work properly. :thumbdwn:



> Are special discounts are offered based on model line?
> The following Audi models qualify for the Audi European Delivery Program less the applicable percent discount off MSRP* based on model line. Please see your Audi Dealer for further details.
> Audi A3 Models MSRP Less 3%
> Audi A4 Sedans / Avant / Cabrio Models MSRP Less 5%
> ...


Pick up and 1 night free hotel room


> Audi is pleased to offer a one room, one night, complimentary hotel accommodation, which also includes complimentary transportation from Franz Josef Strauss Airport, in Munich (MUC). From there the customer will be taken to the Audi Forum, or to one of three Audi recommended area hotels. Complimentary transportation to the Audi Forum Ingolstadt is also offered for those customers who choose to take delivery of their Audi the next morning





> Customer Summary of Benefits
> The Audi European Delivery price of your vehicle includes the following services:
> Lodging for one room, one night at your choice of one of the following Audi recommended hotels:
> Kempinski Hotel
> ...


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

MB330 said:


> You don't do your home work properly. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Pick up and 1 night free hotel room


Clearly AUDI is over priced. But are they not corporately second cousins to Porsche which features the up charge for ED?


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Dan is great and the WSJ is lucky to have him, * but I would never expect a report from Top Gear to be factually correct on something like E.D.*


Nor much of anything on the show but they are entertaining.:angel:

Just wish I knew more of the people who drive "a reasonably priced car".

Cheers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> Just wish I knew more of the people who drive "a reasonably priced car".


Do you have a star to put into one of those?


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, I don't get your point MB330. The AUDI discounts you're quoting are actually less that what I had stated.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

craigrow said:


> Sorry, I don't get your point MB330. The AUDI discounts you're quoting are actually less that what I had stated.


I just try to correct your post - there are no 6% of MSRP.



> Audi recommends a customer discount of up to 5% on most models sold via the European Delivery program (3% on the A3 and no discount for the R8). However, as there is no special dealer pricing for these vehicles and they are invoiced to the dealer as any other model, it is ultimately up to the dealer to decide what percentage of discount they would like to extend to the customer. Many factors may play a role in the dealers decision and ability to negotiate, including allocation, size, location,etc.
> 
> In addition, since these vehicle sales do not qualify for any of the standard margin and bonus payments, the program does offer a small incentive to the dealer depending on the model.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

MB330 said:


> I just try to correct your post - there are no 6% of MSRP.


I see. Yes, your facts are correct. The main point was that I could negotiate a deal as good or better for a normal deivery from Audi vs. ED. With BMW ED I could pick up my car in Munich and save money.

BMW ED > Audi ED


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

craigrow said:


> I see. Yes, your facts are correct. The main point was that I could negotiate a deal as good or better for a normal deivery from Audi vs. ED. With BMW ED I could pick up my car in Munich and save money.
> 
> BMW ED > Audi ED


And you don't have to pay 19% VAT tax up-front. :thumbup:


----------

